# 2013 Cruze LS handling



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bilstein B6 struts and shocks would be a great upgrade.


----------



## Rembrandt (Mar 4, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Bilstein B6 struts and shocks would be a great upgrade.


Hey thanks for your input. Would sway bars help any?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Absolutely! I'm not sure what options we have for front bars, but the UR rear chassis bar and/or Whiteline rear sway bar would work wonders in adding rotation to the car. The front strut tower brace should add some stiffness to the front, as well. 

I put the rear chassis bar on our CTD and while it was not a massive upgrade (not like the giant 1.25" rear sway bar I run on my Cobalt), it was noticible and well worth the cost (which isn't really that much).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Shocks/struts are probably worn out by now anyway - I felt it on my 2012 @ 50k. The aforementioned Bilstein would definitely firm up the handling a little bit.

Replace the plastic sway bar links with metal ones. Go for a tire with a less spongey sidewall. All will help just a little bit.


----------

